# Problème de configuration Mail avec Gmail



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Hello à tous !   

Mon compte .Mac étant arrivé à expiration hier, je me suis décidé à configurer Mail pour traiter mon courrier Gmail.

Je suis allé voir la FAQ sur Gmail, et j'ai configuré Mail.
J'ai fait un essai, et je me suis auto-envoyé un mail pour voir si ca fonctionnait.
Tout fonctionne bien, l'email part et j'entend le bruit d'avion.
Or, lorsque je clique sur "relever", je ne reçois rien.
Je vais donc voir sur le webmail, et l'email que je me suis auto-envoyé est bien là. 
Dans les paramètres, j'ai bien activé "Activer le protocole POP uniquement pour les messages reçus à partir de maintenant" mais il ne se passe rien.

Quelqu'un aurait une petite idée ? Merci

Pour info, les paramètres que j'ai entré dans Mail sont les suivants :

















J'ai mal configuré quelque chose pour Gmail ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## zacromatafalgar (17 Mai 2007)

Salut,

Chez moi le port du serveur (bouton "Réglages du serveur...), pour mes comptes gmail, est sur 465...


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Euh, oui, oui, flûte, j'ai oublié de corriger les ports, en effet 


Alors, voici la procédure, trouvée sur le site Gmail, que j'ai suivie : 


Activez POP sur votre compte Gmail.
Ouvrez Apple Mail.
Cliquez sur « Mail » et choisissez « Préférences... ».
Accédez à l'onglet « Comptes » et cliquez sur l'option « Ajouter compte » située en bas pour ajouter un compte.
Entrez « pop.gmail.com » dans le champ « Nom du serveur ».
Entrez votre nom d'utilisateur Gmail (« @gmail.com » compris) dans le champ « Nom d'utilisateur ».
Saisissez votre mot de passe Gmail dans le champ « Mot de passe ».
Sélectionnez « Ajouter serveur... » dans le menu dynamique « Serveur SMTP » et entrez « smtp.gmail.com » dans le champ « Serveur SMTP ».
Entrez « *587* » dans le champ « Port du serveur ».
Activez la case à cocher « Utiliser SSL (Secure Sockets Layer) ».
Sélectionnez l'option « Mot de passe » associée à « Authentification » et entrez votre nom d'utilisateur (« @gmail.com » compris) et votre mot de passe Gmail.
Cliquez sur « OK ».
Cliquez sur « Options avancées » et activez la case à cocher « Utiliser SSL » (le port est remplacé par « *995* »).
Mais même en entrant 587 et 995, ça ne fonctionne pas :mouais:


----------



## zacromatafalgar (17 Mai 2007)

Est ce que, lorsque tu sélectionne le compte dans la colonne de gauche de Mail et fait "menu Fenêtre=>Informations sur le compte", tu peux voir les messages sur le serveur (via l'onglet "Message sur le serveur") ?


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

J'ai fait pomme+I, et en effet, tout à l'air ok.

Par contre, je crois avoir trouvé d'où vient mon problème, peut-être est-ce un bug lié à Mail, car sous Windows avec Outlook ou bien sous Linux avec Thunderbird, je n'ai jamais eu ce problème :

- dans les paramètres de transfert POP de Gmail, je cliquais sur "Activer le protocole POP uniquement pour les *messages reçus à partir de maintenant"*, et ce pour éviter de télécharger tous mes mails archivés depuis 2 ans, et le transfert ne s'effectuait pas.

Par conséquent, j'ai alors choisi de cliquer sur  " Activer le protocole POP pour *tous les messages* (même ceux qui ont déjà été téléchargés)" , j'ai cliqué sur "relever" dans mails, et en ce moment tous mes mails reçus depuis 2 ans sont en train de se télécharger  sur mon Macbook.

J'éspère que ca va fonctionner au final, car là je dois downloader plus de 2 gigas  avant de faire le test


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2007)

Tu aurais pu tester en t'envoaynt un mail a partir du webmail en gardaant l'option "&#224; partir de maintenant" pour voir

&#199;a doit pas &#234;tre un bug de mail vu que &#231;a marche impecc avec mon Mail...


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Oui, j'ai essayé ça, de m'auto-envoyer un mail (cf mon premier post) mais ça ne marchait pas 

En fait, sur mon fait mail, j'avais bien activé en gardant l'option "à partir de maintenant", mais à chaque fois que je recevais un mail sur mon webmail, l'heure qui s'affiche dans "à partir de maintenant"  changeait, et devenait la même que celle de la réception du mail ( j'espere que je me suis fait comprendre  )

Par exemple, lorsque je recevais un mail à 16H30, le "à partir de maintenant" devenait 16H30, alors forcémént , je n'allais pas recevoir mon mail


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Bon, c'est fou ça !
Je consent à télécharger tous mes mails à nouveau, vu que c'est le seul moyen apparement pour faire fonctionner Mail avec Gmail, les mails sont en train de se télécharger, et puis soudain ça s'arrête aux mails du 31 décembre 2005 , et plus moyen de télécharger les mails de 2006 et 2007 

Donc obligé de quitter Mail, de le relancer, de relever à nouveau pour continuer le téléchargement.

Je suis switcher depuis 2 mois, mais je ne m'attendais pas à trouver des bugs comme ça


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Par exemple, lorsque je recevais un mail &#224; 16H30, le "&#224; partir de maintenant" devenait 16H30, alors forc&#233;m&#233;nt , je n'allais pas recevoir mon mail


&#199;a c'est normal.

Mais je disais de tester via gmail ou un autre compte, pas depuis mail (le bruit d'avion)


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

J'ai essayé plein de choses, depuis Mail ou Gmail, et rien de fonctionne :mouais:


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

En plus c'est super, mail s'arrête de télécharger quand il le veut, et le seul moyen de reprendre le téléchargement est de quitter et de le relancer? Je n'ai pas que ça à faire non plus


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2007)

&#233;limine ton compte sur Mail, d&#233;sactive l'acc&#232;s pop sur gmail, r&#233;active le puis refais puis  ton compte propre sur Mail (normalement il se configure quasi enti&#232;rement tout seul&#8230 et regarde.


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

J'ai fait ça au moins 5 fois depuis hier...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2007)

Va falloir fouiller ta console et tes logs. Ce n'est pas n&#233;cessairement Mail qui interrompt le t&#233;l&#233;chargement.


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Alors là... Je n'y connais rien en console ni en logs...


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Bon, j'ai ça maintenant, le téléchargement des mails est interrompu, plus moyen de le reprendre.






C'est peut être un problème venant de chez Gmail  ?


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Bon, je crois que j'ai bien choisi mon jour


----------



## zacromatafalgar (17 Mai 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Bon, je crois que j'ai bien choisi mon jour



Etonnant, je viens de recevoir le mail d'alerte pour ce message via la messagerie gmail...


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Ouais, bizarre...
Quant à moi, je n'arrive pas à aller sur le webmail.:mouais:


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Bon finalement, j'arrive à aller sur le webmail de Gmail.
J'ai fait des essais en envoyant des mails sur Gmail via mes comptes webmail de Yahoo et Hotmail, je ne les toujours pas reçus dans Gmail :mouais: 

Je sens que je vais craquer


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Bon, c'est vraiment bizarre : j'arrive à recevoir des mails Hotmail, mais pas les Yahoo qui ont du partir dans les limbes du web :mouais: 

Lorsque je m'envoie un mail à moi-même, il arrive bien sur le webmail Gmail, mais lorsque je clique sur "relever" dans Mail, il ne se télécharge pas :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2007)

Ecoute tu as du tombé sur un  serveur qui flanchait
(voir avis ci dessus)

Il n'est pas impossible que ce souci atteigne d'autres serveurs.
Mon conseil
Donne du temps au temps
J'ai rarement vu un souci gmail durer très longtemps.
Si demain et après demain et les jours suivants le souci persiste on avise


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Merci. 
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2007)

juste en passant , j'avais apercu sur le web ( sans la noter car j'en ai pas besoin, de m&#233;moire c'&#233;tait en anglais)  , une manip qui permettait de ne rapatrier qu'un mois d'archives gmail


----------



## davdenice (17 Mai 2007)

Bon, tout à l'air d'être rentré dans l'ordre.
Mais bon, c'est quand même pas de bol de configurer Mail pour la première fois lorsque mon serveur Gmail est en rade  

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2007)

Moi, j'ai un autre probl&#232;me : depuis 2 jours, l'envoi de mails depuis Mail par le serveur stmp de gmail ne marche plus. Je suis oblig&#233; de passer par celui de Free. Quelqu'un a-t-il le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ou peut-il me d&#233;panner ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2007)

j'ai un souci proche ( voir l'autre fil) mais par moment uniquement
et je penche pour un changement dans les fichiers gerant Mail dans la derniere mise &#224; jour
google et Apple sont partenaires espzerons que ce sera resolu


----------



## tolb (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour 

J'ai eu le même soucis que vous lorsque j'ai re paramétrer ma livebox donc attention si vos paramètres sur le pare-feu  --> La solution peu peut-être venir de là  ... 

Pour accéder au paramétrage http://AdresseIP/index2.html depuis une page web puis Sécurité puis pare feu :
--> Soit un paramétrage moyen 

--> Ou alors autoriser les ports a communiquer 995 , 465 et 587.(pour les plus aguerri
Il faut vérifier ensuite que cela fonctionne correctement voila une configuration 
POP3_TC UDP et TCP avec  le Port: 995
SMTP_TCP TCP 465 et 587


      any       any       ACCEP


----------

